

Show HN: HN-clone for 3D-printing news - lun4r
http://3dprinternews.info

======
guynamedloren
I guess I read this incorrectly, but I thought it was going to be a fun play
on HN-clones with a 3D print of news.ycombinator.com.

~~~
lun4r
LOL. I'll save that idea for next weekend. ;)

